# Female Chaco Gold Tarantula



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

man i hate spiders...im so scared of them


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome looking tarantula


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!
did it poop on you (last pic)???
and wtf is up with the bottom of it?


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

l2ob said:


> man i hate spiders...im so scared of them


 im really scared of them too haha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serygo said:


> very nice!
> did it poop on you (last pic)???
> and wtf is up with the bottom of it?










are u talking about its fangs??????

and that guy is sweet
whats he eating pinkies????


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking good


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > very nice!
> ...


 read the image below.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes, they are.



> whats he eating pinkies????


Crickets. I may have to try a pinkie sometime.



> did it poop on you (last pic)???


I don't know, I never noticed it until you pointed it out. Tarantulas excrete very little, it looks nothing like mammal feces.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you have some balls holding that thing!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Eeeesh, that looks pretty crazy. I don't think I would be hold it either.


----------

